# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What is your next dream goal???

## Sivason

It is very helpful to keep specific goals in mind for your next LD. If I do not pick a goal I end up just wandering around. What is the next thing you want to remember to do in an LD?

Mine is to summon a large creature like a giant bear and ride it like it was a horse.

----------


## EmptyBucket

Hmm,

My next dream goal has got to be making the dream as vivid as I can, most have been blurry lately and I want them to feel as real as I possibly can. It's hard to explain, it feels somewhat real in the moment, but after the dream is over I feel a sort of disconnect from it.

I would also like to engage in more interactions with dream characters, it sounds like a whole nother activity in itself and would like to explore it a bit, a lot of my dreams feel like an empty world.

----------


## Azul

> I would also like to engage in more interactions with dream characters, it sounds like a whole nother activity in itself and would like to explore it a bit, a lot of my dreams feel like an empty world.



I have yet to actually engage in a full blown conversation with DCs. I'm starting to hear different thoughts on whether DCs are more than just the dreamer's projection.

My next goal is to meet my DG, I don't if I'm over thinking it because at times I wonder if the search is even worth it. I just want to go ahead and get it out the way, but then again I could just forget about it altogether. Having these goals helps us keep order and something to strive for.

----------


## Maxis

My current goal (as shown by my signature) is to play GTA, except to be actually _in_ the game. More long-term, I plan to learn how to dilate time in a dream, although I'm not worrying too much about that right now as I feel it's still quite too advanced for me.

I must say, dream characters can definitely be interesting when interacting with them. I've noticed too that the more vivid the dream is (whether lucid or non-lucid), the more a DC's personality... exists, rather than just feeling like an empty shell with confusing and automated responses. I've had vivid and long dreams with what seemed like actual plots where the plots really revolved around the characters, and their decisions, and etc. etc. Personally I think they're one of the most interesting parts of dreams and worth interacting with, I've even used some in writing stories from being so attached to them.

----------


## Ametam

I'v started working on TOTY, although it doesn't really help that I'm on a dry spell, and we only have a month left. But nothing is impossible  :smiley:  And then I can always try for next year, so it will keep me occupied for quite a while.

----------


## Azul

> My current goal (as shown by my signature) is to play GTA, except to be actually _in_ the game. More long-term, I plan to learn how to dilate time in a dream, although I'm not worrying too much about that right now as I feel it's still quite too advanced for me.
> 
> I must say, dream characters can definitely be interesting when interacting with them. I've noticed too that the more vivid the dream is (whether lucid or non-lucid), the more a DC's personality... exists, rather than just feeling like an empty shell with confusing and automated responses. I've had vivid and long dreams with what seemed like actual plots where the plots really revolved around the characters, and their decisions, and etc. etc. Personally I think they're one of the most interesting parts of dreams and worth interacting with, I've even used some in writing stories from being so attached to them.



I've actually played GTA in a non-lucid before. It was weird because it was in 1st and 3rd person at the same time O.o the drifting part was quite interesting. 

Once I start interacting with DCs I'm sure I will find greater clarity in my dreams!

----------


## Sensei

Playing video games in dream is fun. I have played a lot non lucid (cod, Zelda, smash bros, dbz) and some lucid (SAO mainly). The best games are probably the ones that dont exist though, the whole craziness is the attention to detail that your mind puts into it. I had a "mask game" that I played once, and the leveling system was very complex and similar to final fantasy, but not quite as frustrating (final fantasy seems to have too many things that you can level up that should just go up when you level up your character if you ask me.  :tongue2: )

My next goal is to DS with some people. I am in the middle of trying that... Other than that I am planning on learning more fighting and getting omnipotence soon. I know you said one goal, but I can't have one goal or my consistency goes down. :¶

----------


## Sageous

My next dream goal?  Well, apparently I'm going to try to explore a dream without a scrap of lucidity!  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

Well not an action but I want to *really* look around well, and stabilize thoroughly, so that my visual memory of the LD is strong and I feel very very stable and solid in  the dream.  So far my physical location sense has been excellent (I could easily draw an overhead map of my exact route through my LDs and what happened in what places, but memory of faces and surrounding details (colors/textures) ends up sort of vague), and work to make the dream as long as possible. 

  For fun actions I want to fly to the top of the Golden Gate Bridge, glide down around through the cables and under the bridge, and then fly in to San Francisco and continue my life as Super Fantastic Man, a superhero from a recent ND that bears further exploration  :smiley: .

And work on DC summoning.

----------


## BruceZ

I had a dream many years ago after the death of a very close relative.  He had died of cancer that had started in his lungs, and eventually ended up in his brain.  For the last few weeks of his life he would drift in and out of consciousness and didn't know what was happening, or even who he was.  Soon after he passed, I dreamt that he and I were sitting on a porch, and he was asking me where he was and what happened.  I explained his whole progression of his illness to him, and told him that he died.  He said "well that explains all of this then"  That was the last time I dreamt of him.  I would really like to dream of relatives that have passed on, and tell them how important they were to me, and what I missed most about them being gone.  I also would like them to tell me how they felt about themselves before death, and now after.  
I realize this is a complex issue that lies inside of me, and that there really is no true connection with the dead, but would still like to try it to see what comes of it.  While I am able to create most any LD that I want, I have been unable to do this...

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

At the moment, my dream goal is to actually _have_ a LD.  

After that, it's going on the quest to find that Dream Guide.

----------


## Seltiez

I want to be as lucid in my dream as possible and analyzing dream characters behavior and looks while having conversation with them. I never really paid much attention to dream characters before.

----------


## StephL

I want to try out this blob-morphing like Sageous describes it for forming a dream-scene.
If I understood that correctly - I can do it any time_ in_ a LD as well, if the WILD doesn´t work, but I become lucid later.
Take something - and try to morph it into something else and maybe switch scenery with it ..

Actually - the morphing itself is already something, that I want to do - scenery or not.

Oh yeah - and going through a door and expect something behind it.
Not sure what - but - space sounds great - maybe look at Jupiter from one of it´s moons..? I love Jupiter and have a quite good inner picture from all the "space stuff" I watched and read.

Or - falling head first through a wall, or the floor - well - falling _somewhere_ deeper - on the quest for more vividness.

----------


## lussn

Hi everyone!
I 'm passionate of the Roman Empire history and I want to walk through a Roman city, with their temples, their palaces...
I want to travel in the time!
Ready to go!  :wink2:

----------


## salsashark

I absolutely agree with the 'wandering around' thing! It's so surprising, in a world where I can do anything I wish I often find myself wandering around because I'm suddenly out of ideas. I guess it's like a 'kid in a candy store' reaction. When it happens I usually end up talking to people or just floating around.
My next goal is to turn the scenery of my LD into cartoon. So far I've been able to change the color of sky to something cartoony and unrealistic, also change appearance of some smaller objects. When I tried to change a huge building I was standing in front of to a cartoon-style one, all the lights in windows started to blink but that was all.

----------


## fogelbise

I recently thought of all of these "out of this world" places but decided my next goal (if I don't land in a scene I already like) would be flying around and landing on the various landmarks of Yosemite National Park and soaking in the beauty.





> I would really like to dream of relatives that have passed on, and tell them how important they were to me, and what I missed most about them being gone.  I also would like them to tell me how they felt about themselves before death, and now after. ...While I am able to create most any LD that I want, I have been unable to do this...



 BruceZ, the trick might be to incubate them into a non-lucid in which you become lucid through the extraordinary dream sign. I have had some special dreams with a deceased loved one, most of which turned lucid and have done things that felt meaningful to me at least. I recently brought the same loved one into my dreams two nights in a row through a pre-bed and WBTB mantra...but those two dreams remained non-lucid and I think the 2nd one was meant to be non-lucid (it kept me from flying off on a lucid adventure before another very special DC showed up).

----------


## Mylynes

One of my ultimate goals is to induce mass shared dreaming.

----------


## Adampotato

My goal is to be able to blood bend (From avatar the last air bender)

----------


## FryingMan

Heck these days my dream goal is just to get lucid in the first place!  :smiley: .   
And TOTMs.
And full stabilize ritual.
Oh and group summon.
And fly.
So yeah some goals  :smiley: .

----------


## StephL

Hm - what I wrote above sounds good - and I didn´t try it out.
Next after the next LD I will go about that - or part of it.

But for really next time:

Lucidity
Stabilizing with engaging all senses - incl. eating something.
If if fades - also senses - but maybe do something "drastic" like transform into a blob, or undress and imagine wind (thanks to inspiration just before.. :wink2: ).
And when all is good - TOTMs!
Flying in some way - at least hovering and making huge leaps - does come it seems with all - even the shortest LDs of mine - which is nice.
Just need mooore of them!

----------


## Nfri

commit suicide by a gun without fear of death

----------


## StephL

> commit suicide by a gun without fear of death



Do you plan on dream-dying as well - or "just" shooting a projectile into your dream-body?
Or even just pull the trigger?
I think, I read about people needing a bit of psychological override for the gun to go off..

----------


## Nfri

> Do you plan on dream-dying as well - or "just" shooting a projectile into your dream-body?
> Or even just pull the trigger?
> I think, I read about people needing a bit of psychological override for the gun to go off..



Put a gun to my head, accept the end of my existence with no fear, believe that after death there is just simply nothing and pull the trigger -> see what happens (hopefully). Did anyone try something like this?

----------


## LouaiB

fly

----------


## Maxis

> Put a gun to my head, accept the end of my existence with no fear, believe that after death there is just simply nothing and pull the trigger -> see what happens (hopefully). Did anyone try something like this?



I think I'll try this in my next LD (most preferably tonight) out of curiosity. Everytime I die in a dream (no matter the cause, whether it's lucid or non-lucid, etc.) I wake up, but I wonder if this would be different if I had no fear and believed I wouldn't wake up. I'm mostly interested in what would happen in the afterlife if one believed that there was absolutely nothing after death; how would one's subconscious take that? Would you still have a body and just float around in blackness, or would there be no 'you' left? Would you still be able to perceive time, have thoughts and feelings, even have a conscience? What happens when you wake up? So many questions, guess I'll get them answered soon.

I really like 'experiments' in LDs like these, I spend a lot of my LDing days doing them whenever I have questions involving dreams and the subconscious.

----------


## Zoth

Cast the "curse of bad luck" on everybody from the upper league in the lucid dreaming competition in order to prevent them from getting too many lucids xD (no seriously, they better watch out, cause this will be war zone  ::evil::  )





> and some lucid (SAO mainly)



Wow  ::shock::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> I think I'll try this in my next LD (most preferably tonight) out of curiosity. Everytime I die in a dream (no matter the cause, whether it's lucid or non-lucid, etc.) I wake up, but I wonder if this would be different if I had no fear and believed I wouldn't wake up. I'm mostly interested in what would happen in the afterlife if one believed that there was absolutely nothing after death; how would one's subconscious take that? Would you still have a body and just float around in blackness, or would there be no 'you' left? Would you still be able to perceive time, have thoughts and feelings, even have a conscience? What happens when you wake up? So many questions, guess I'll get them answered soon.



I used to have dreams of dying all the time when I was about 6 years old and I would always wake up too. I can remember that I eventually dreamt of a man breaking into my house and shooting me with an elephant gun. Blood and guts flew all over the walls (I know, I was kind of a messed up little kid). That time I didn't wake up though, I just watched from outside of my body while this man proceeded to murder my whole family. I remember floating up towards the ceiling and thinking, hmm that life thing was weird.

YEA kind of off-topic sorry, while I'm here I'll add something though!

I want to summon a giant planet in the sky that is covered in flames, make it crash into earth, survive the resulting inferno, and then breakdance with mutants.

----------


## Nfri

> I wonder if this would be different if I had no fear and believed I wouldn't wake up. I'm mostly interested in what would happen in the afterlife if one believed that there was absolutely nothing after death; how would one's subconscious take that? Would you still have a body and just float around in blackness, or would there be no 'you' left? Would you still be able to perceive time, have thoughts and feelings, even have a conscience? What happens when you wake up? So many questions, guess I'll get them answered soon.



Yeah, exactly!!! Please pm me results of your experiment, I will do so, if you want.?.  :smiley: 





> Put a gun to my head, accept the end of my existence with no fear, believe that after death there is just simply nothing and pull the trigger -> see what happens (hopefully).



I was wondering if this experience could get rid of the fear of death in waking life??? Maybe I'll start a new thread about this...

----------


## Astaroth

I want to open a door a change the landscape to a beautiful green field with nothing but a really big tree and an awesome light blue sky with planets, then just sit there and watch.

----------


## Sivason

> I want to open a door a change the landscape to a beautiful green field with nothing but a really big tree and an awesome light blue sky with planets, then just sit there and watch.



That is awesome. Dreams like that are truly wonderful.

----------


## trollmaster

To become the president, and eventually king of my dream world. Will probably take some time and DC abuse but it will be done.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Develop better control in LDs.

Don't have very much right now, so it's something to work on.

----------


## Sensei

Dreamscape goat. Dont worry about control until you get consistent LDs. If you work on control in dreams, you are taking time that you could use developing a LD system that will allow you to consistently LD. It is more frustrating and demotivating to have less lucids than less control.

----------


## digitaldreamer

My dream goal is to have lucid.  I have had some but it feels like I'm only just aware with no control. Once I get lucid and complete control I'm an adventurer  :smiley:  I gotta explore and create.

NFRI.  I have a lot of these repetitive moment's in my dream when there is a gun I gain lucidity for just a moment to allow my self to take the bullet for a friend or a person to save there life.  I can never control this to go fully lucid. It's always the same it's like I think to myself hey this is just a dream.  The lucid moment ends and the guy shoots.  Sometimes I even tell them where to shoot.  It's always to make a point to protect who ever is around me in my dream.  I feel this weird surge of energy when it happens.  That's about it.   I'm not sure if this relates to what  you were asking about.   Interesting goal I suppose, I only worry about how this will effect you after words.  

I don't fear death just only fear how it will happen.

----------


## Aqua

I want to go to Wonderland.

----------


## Maxis

> Yeah, exactly!!! Please pm me results of your experiment, I will do so, if you want.?.



Been having a dry spell with my dream recall the past few nights it seems. It might be a bit until I try it, but I'll be sure to PM you and post a DJ entry once I try it out! And yes, it'd be very cool if you did it as well!





> I want to open a door a change the landscape to a beautiful green field with nothing but a really big tree and an awesome light blue sky with planets, then just sit there and watch.



I was doing some DEILD chaining a couple of weeks ago and visited my personal dreamworld (Serifyum) while I was at it. If I don't have a set location in mind when I'm visiting, I'll usually end up getting thrown around the outskirts of one of the more major cities (like a capital), and this is what happened. The outskirts of towns are always very natural-like, and my lucidity 'level' was very high, so I couldn't help but take a moment to appreciate the rather vivid environment: the tall light green grass swaying in the wind, the twilight sunset just transitioning to a starry night, the mountains that surrounded the city all around with their peaks shadowed from behind the setting sun. I was shocked at how real it felt and how beautiful it was. I don't really know why, but I personally really find exploring the dreamworld and interacting with dream characters and just finding all the secrets around is one of the most appealing things in lucid dreaming. Those kinds of dreams are the best, I wish you luck on your goal.

----------


## Jabre

> Put a gun to my head, accept the end of my existence with no fear, believe that after death there is just simply nothing and pull the trigger -> see what happens (hopefully). Did anyone try something like this?



One time I jumped off a building in a lucid. I just didn't die no matter how much I maimed myself. All the other times I've died in non-lucid dreams, I've just woken up.

----------


## ravanoos

My next goal is to kiss somebody who if I would kiss in the real life both of us would get in real trouble. (she`s really pretty if you`re wondering)

----------


## Adampotato

I really want to just create a peaceful world, and just watch. Thats it, just observe the world.

----------


## JadeGreen

Not too long ago, My dream guide introduced me to an empty dreamscape where I could create anything and have it be there when I returned. I would like to return to that location soon.

----------


## Kazahel

> Put a gun to my head, accept the end of my existence with no fear, believe that after death there is just simply nothing and pull the trigger -> see what happens (hopefully). Did anyone try something like this?



I shot myself in the head when I was younger and testing out death in dreams. I was sitting on a wall near the road and I put a revolver to my head and pulled the trigger. I ended up just being a ghost, so I was clear and I'm pretty sure from memory my body fell backwards to the ground while I still sat on the wall. 

I'm not sure of my next goal. I might swim again to the deepest darkest parts of the ocean.

----------


## TwitchLucidity

It is a bit long term, but I really just wan't to meet my dream guide. I usually have random dreams that have nothing to do with day residue, but now I do and they are turning into sad nightmares. I had one last night, which was a nightmare but not scary. It had to do with something about my mom, I won't get into it, but it made me sad.

Also, once I meet my dream guide, I can finally have a dream friend.  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

You can have a dream friend without it being a DG. You just gotta treat them like they are real.

----------


## StephL

Just explore in a completely real feeling dreamworld - feeling completely real and whole myself - and go discover.
Maybe if I don't go for some specific goal - I take it more relaxed.

----------


## Tygar

Great thread!

My goal for my next LD:  Fly into space at supersonic speed, view the earth from orbit, fly to the mood, take the moon rover for a high speed drive.  

I also want to taste moon dust.  I think it will taste like pixie sticks.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Just explore in a completely real feeling dreamworld - feeling completely real and whole myself - and go discover.
> Maybe if I don't go for some specific goal - I take it more relaxed.



Yes!  This is my major goal as well.  I succeeded in this a little bit on one dream during the competition and it was one of the most rewarding LDs I've had, and it was "just looking around" for a short time.

Wracking up the "lucid minutes" and getting really comfortable in the dream environment -- that's my main goal, investing for the future LDs.

----------


## Wasatch

First I need to have my third LD for this year, since I lost my motivation for a while there.  ::?:   But once I achieve that, my goal is to stabilize the dream as much as I can, thoroughly explore the area I'm in (see just how detailed it can get!), and go chat with some DCs.   :smiley:

----------


## AstralMango

My next goal is to troll with some DCs! I'm usually a quiet and shy person in waking life so having a bit of fun with dream people would be really interesting. *goes to check out DC trolling thread*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I get caught up in playing out dream storylines too often when I become lucid, can get exhausting. So my next goal is to find a beautiful spot and just hang out there, doing nothing but relaxing and enjoying the beauty.

----------


## Plashanko

My current dream goal is to go to a pier in a city close to Lake Michigan and waterbend. I'd like to start out by standing on the end of the pier looking outward. I would then raise my hand and begin to make a circular motion as if washing a table top. I would start to make the lake swirl. I would then push both of my hands outward like I'm pushing something to create a tidal wave. One hand pushed outward for smaller waves, and the flick of a finger for even smaller beach waves. After that, I'd like to actually bring strands of water from the lake. Let it zig zag through my fingers until I shot the water outward back into the lake. I'm super excited to have to this dream  :smiley:  I read King Yoshi's WILD Guide last night and found it very useful. I haven't been able to LD yet, but after reading his guide, I experienced lucidity for the first time. I'm my mind, my eyes were open, but they were closed in the waking life and I could tell them apart. But before I could reality check it faded.  :tongue2:  Very excited to try it again tonight!

----------


## Ginsan

My next dream goal is to just look around and see if I can find something funny, talk to people find out what they have to say. IF I can get lucid and remember this..

----------


## FryingMan

My latest goal is just frickin GET LUCID, jeez these dry spells in between LD streaks are annoying, so much to work on and try out....

----------


## Ginsan

> My latest goal is just frickin GET LUCID, jeez these dry spells in between LD streaks are annoying, so much to work on and try out....



Yeah I agree. There you are sitting thinking about the million things you want to do all day every day and then you just don't get lucid.

----------


## Sensei

The better streak I am on, the easier it is to set and remember a dream goal.

----------


## Tygar

It is funny.  I had a goal for my next LD (To fly into space and view the earth from orbit).  When the LD came (last week) I kind of accomplished a life goal.  I always tell my wife that I want to go to Hawaii and swim in the ocean.  That is part of what I did in my last LD.  It was a short LD, but it was amazing.

----------


## DreamCrusader

To gain more control in my dreams, beyond my dream-self.   Although it's rare for me to have a mundane dreams.  I'd rather have control of where my dreams take me.

----------


## sparkley

Fly and turn into a random animal (:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Have a torus of life energy flow in and out of my dream body, up and down my spine. My hope is that it can be a more intense experience than while awake.
torsion.gif

----------


## Agaruff

I want to in prove my awareness of my lucid dream. Take the time to convince myself that I'm really dreaming. Than I want to find my dream guide, I kind of secretly want it to be a massive dire wolf. Hehe. But I'm just going to say to my dream something like "bring forth my dream guide" and see what happens. I also want to have a conversation with some dream characters and ask them some really deep stuff. Than I want to grow a flower garden.

----------


## goldenphoniex

i wanna spawn an angel and umm........ well, kiss her.

----------


## DownrightDreamr

I still need to accomplish becoming lucid. Once I do that, I want to find my dream guide and to study dream characters and finally find out if they are just a part of my subconscious or something more  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Update of my goals: avoid temptation, engage/explore deeply the surroundings, maximize lucid time, fly to the top of the golden gate bridge and fly/glide around, and become Super Fantastic Man and rid San Francisco of rude smokers and bad drivers using my lightsaber.

----------


## jdrubnitz

Mine:

Stand in the catholic chapel of my old college, turn around, and watch as a pink elephant stampedes through the back wall. Touch it's trunk as it passes by. 

Story behind it: my friend was telling me about how LSD and hallucinogenics can make you see stuff like that. So I decided to try to achieve it in lucid dreaming.

----------


## ageofthunder

1. work on stabilizing my dreams
2. work on dream control
3. ask my subconcious who's the man
4. start working on the top dog stuff

----------


## Sensei

> 1. work on stabilizing my dreams
> 2. work on dream control
> 3. ask my subconcious who's the man
> 4. start working on the top dog stuff



1. good luck
2. what are you gonna work on first with dream control?
3. That is hilarious
4. top dog stuff?

----------


## Schmaven

My next lucid dream, my goal is to act out the "Turn Down for What" music video.  If I don't die of laughter that is.

----------


## LucidProdigy

My next goal would be to maintain awareness of myself throughout the entire dream, and to visit my Wonderland.

----------


## kadie

I am very excited to seek and find a wise man or medecine man in my next lucid. I have some deep questions I would ask and am very curious as to what the answers would be.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

My current targets, in no particular order, just off the top of my head:

* do all the reality checks I can think of - look at hands, pinch nose, remember my phone number, remember back through the narrative of my dream, state at faces and dare them to change or stabilise, check the time on a clock or my phone, find some text to read and see what sense I can make of it, spend stone time inspecting what I can see reflected in mirrors, did I miss anything?
* inspect my dream body in great detail - do I look like my self? What am I wearing? 
* find a dream character and interact properly with them - ask their name, ask them to ask me a question that I need to consider, ask them what they represent, maintain eye contract and avoid letting my libido drive(!)
* TOTM - I managed May's basic tasks, in June I'd like to see if I can get an advanced one
* conjure up a DC who is somebody specific (need to decide who that is, ideally not somebody pretty with a nice figure, if I want to be all grown up about it)
* some more frivolous stuff for fun - explosively destroy a tower block, drive my dream car, fly a jet through the snow covered valleys of the Alps, conjure up a DC who *is* pretty with a nice figure and be all "grown up" with her, fly to the moon and spend some time bouncing around in low gravity, be spiderman, do parcour...

 SammyTheSnake

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

My current goals are to have a conversation with a DC, and meet my character from Star Wars roleplay.

----------


## NinjaBtch

To mediatate.

----------


## xXPauloXx

Uhmm my goals for my next (maybe tonight) Lucid Dream is to stabilize and prologue the dream as much as I can. And try to get the dream as vivd as possible. And proberly some flying.

Maybe a fun goal would be to get drunk or high! I've been high in a dream a couple of weeks ago and it felt real. So maybe getting drunk wil also work.

----------


## ThreeCat

1.  Fly at top speed (whatever that is!)
2.  Do the Space Jump (the one Redbull sponsored)
3.  Meditate
4.  Experience NREM sleep
5.  Transform into something other than me!

----------


## FryingMan

I've read a lot of DJs about people doing "hulk jumps," that sounds like  a lot of fun, I'd like to try that.  Most of my LDs are indoors but I suppose Hulk has no problems with roofs/walls  stopping him.   HULK ANGRY!

And I'd like to hold a long conversation with a DC, maybe go on an adventure with one, DCs so far in my lucids are either background or the subject of erotic interest.

----------


## Blackhammer

Visit someplace completely new to me. Almost all of my LDs are in familiar areas, or areas that are mash-ups of places I know. On my next LD I will try to somehow travel to a new place, probably just ask my mind to teleport me to a wonderful place that I can explore. What will it be ? An exotic country ? A different planet ? I guess I want it as a surprise as long as it's a cool place to explore.

----------


## DreamWriter

My dream goal for tonight is to tell myself that Jennifer Lopez is around a corner and then turn the corner and find her there. That method has worked for me in the past but only for creating random DCs not ones based off real people.

----------


## FryingMan

Remember to do this continually during the LD (while having *fun*!)slow down*engage* the environmentreally *look* at DCschew dream gumcarry a bottle and drink from it periodically (did this last night, I want to continue doing it)

----------


## Yoshi64

Finding/summoning a TARDIS. Yes, I've summoned stuff before. No, this will not be easy.  :Cheeky:

----------


## AbsolutelyChees

Pull a car/other large object out of my pocket  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

Going full on incubating DV-dream buddy adventures in addition to "slow down, engage, narrate"

----------


## Wool

- Go on an adventure
- Kill monsters on adventure
- Look at amazing landscapes and buildings
- create more of that above.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

Have a chit chat face to face with subconsciouss in some place like cafeteria  ::yeah::

----------


## Deanstar

I'm trying to make contact with angels like Raphael, Gabriel, Michael, and other heavenly hosts, anything to do with Gods kingdom. I'm basically seeking God in my dreams.

I have had some limited success in which I encountered some pretty amazing beings. One was as a child, but wasn't a child in their mind. Another was building a temple of transparent Gold. Long time ago I use to be one of those lucid dreamers that would use dreams to try out sexual experiences. One of these beings changed my view on that forever. When I went to have sex with them, they got it through to me that dreaming is not just a toy that you use. That you should act in a dream just the same as you would want to act in real life. I came to understand the importance of a lucid consistency, and why it matters. Things that invade your dreams, nightmares, any monster or alien, has permission to be there, you let it in in some way. My goal is to eliminate any evil in my dream, as silly as that might seem to some people, though it's what I work towards in waking life too.

----------


## AdelaideVenia

I'm trying to meet my dream guide.
My next goal would be to transform into a wolf.

----------


## ageofthunder

IRL dream goal is to get back to doing RC and DJ
Real dream goal is to stop myself from waking up, and actually rub my hands/spin. All the times I wake up out of a dream I go willingly. Not next time!

----------


## MisakaMikoto

> IRL dream goal is to get back to doing RC and DJ
> Real dream goal is to stop myself from waking up, and actually rub my hands/spin. All the times I wake up out of a dream I go willingly. Not next time!



This might come in handy to you  ::-P: :
DEILD Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream Stabilization and Clarity Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Eonnn

My goal is to stop for a second and try to remember what my goal is.

I have made that my top priority.

----------


## Martijn0162

My main goal is to get a lucid dream fast. After stabilizing I want to eat the most delicious burger I've ever had.  :smiley:

----------


## RStronghammer

My goal is to participate in the Hunger Games, with NO CHEATING. I'll probably just turn my dream powers off or something.  And yes, setting your dream goal is VERY IMPORTANT! Last night I didn't, and I ended up jumping around saying "Let go your earthly tether. Enter the void. Empty, and become wind." Not joking.

----------


## Forg

> I ended up jumping around saying "Let go your earthly tether. Enter the void. Empty, and become wind." Not joking.



Haha awesome, didn't you try some airbending?

"When you base your expectations only on what you see, you blind yourself to the possibilities of a new reality"

----------


## ThreeCat

My next goal is to practice meditation in dream regularly.  I want to learn more about meditation by experiencing it in dream.

----------


## JadeGreen

Bending all four elements, baby! I've done each element at least once, but never all four in the same dream!

----------


## LDman

Now that I've created my own reliable LD-induction technique which allowed me to have multiple LDs per night in the last 4 days I thought it was time to relocate my focus from learning how to induce LDs to actually learning stuff to do while inside one.

I use a WILD/DEILD hybrid which works really good however my main problem is that my dreams all start with me rolling out of my bed. I feel stuck inside my own house in the middle of the night, am scared to make any noise incase it would wake someone up (I know it's a dream but it still feels weird.) and I have this constant fear of fear which could turn my LD into a lucid nightmare.


For now my goal will be to simply escape my dream-house and go to a bright open place. (Like a desert where I can test my abilities...)

----------


## Verre

> Bending all four elements, baby! I've done each element at least once, but never all four in the same dream!



What do you mean by "bending" the elements? 





> For now my goal will be to simply escape my dream-house and go to a bright open place. (Like a desert where I can test my abilities...)



What happens when you try to leave the house?

----------


## LDman

> What happens when you try to leave the house?



I don't know, so far I usually lose my way in the constantly changing layout or the house doesn't even have a real exit. Looking out of the windows just shows me the street in the middle of the night with one streetlight illuminating it in orange light. I've tried things like blowing out the wall or flying up through the ceiling, my instinct is still too strong and preventing me from jumping out the window and the list just goes on.

----------


## ThreeCat

> I don't know, so far I usually lose my way in the constantly changing layout or the house doesn't even have a real exit. Looking out of the windows just shows me the street in the middle of the night with one streetlight illuminating it in orange light. I've tried things like blowing out the wall or flying up through the ceiling, my instinct is still too strong and preventing me from jumping out the window and the list just goes on.



Why don't you try LaBerge's spinning technique?  If you spin and close your eyes, a new dream scene will often form.  Just continue to remind yourself that the next thing you see will be a dream.

----------


## LDman

> Why don't you try LaBerge's spinning technique?  If you spin and close your eyes, a new dream scene will often form.  Just continue to remind yourself that the next thing you see will be a dream.



I've tried spinning around 3 times and one of two things happen, or I wake up or I have an FA which makes me loose lucidity or I stay lucid but I'm still inside the house because I wake up in my bedroom again you know.

----------


## Forg

Do a reality check so you are 100% sure that it's a dream, so you can scream some commands or so?

----------


## LDman

> Do a reality check so you are 100% sure that it's a dream, so you can scream some commands or so?



It's not that I'm doubting wether it's a dream or not cause I know that very well, I always think that if I make too much noise it will wake my 'Dream-family' up causing stress and leading to a lucid nightmare.
However a new night is approaching with new chances, I'm sure if I pull it of once it'll never bother me again.

----------


## fennecgirl

Tonight, I'm going to find a dream character from a dream I had last night.

I've decided after trying to analyze last night's dream and a dream from the night before (which I feel is strongly related to it), I've decided I have to speak to a DC from last night's dream, and that means getting lucid and having good control. I haven't gotten lucid in quite awhile (mainly due to being out of practice), but I feel like my new-found determination will help. I also feel like saying "Tonight, I WILL do this" will help to reinforce the idea that I will get lucid as well as what I will do; I could just say "I plan on this", but I feel like that implies more uncertainty than saying I WILL do something.

----------


## Verre

> I've tried spinning around 3 times and one of two things happen, or I wake up or I have an FA which makes me loose lucidity or I stay lucid but I'm still inside the house because I wake up in my bedroom again you know.



I got housebound for a while (my WILDs also involve rolling out of bed in a dream version of my house) because I let myself get the impression that the dream would become unstable after I left the house. Technically this is only true insofar as the environment becomes more unpredictable once it no longer has a clear mental model to go on, but even worrying about instability became a self-fulfilling prophecy, as things tend to do in dreams. 

I worked on this by telling myself I would just take a step or two outside the door but stay near the house, and that helped rebuild confidence. If your attempts to portal out of the house or radically change your environment aren't working, you might have more luck doing it in small stages. Just remind yourself that you're only planning to take a single step outside, and go right through the front door. If the door itself remains elusive, then don't even worry about leaving the house yet... work on finding the door first! Just make sure to stay confident and _expect_ the door to be there, rather than letting yourself get psyched out by the fact that it might have been hard to find in the past.

----------


## LDman

> I got housebound for a while (my WILDs also involve rolling out of bed in a dream version of my house) because I let myself get the impression that the dream would become unstable after I left the house. Technically this is only true insofar as the environment becomes more unpredictable once it no longer has a clear mental model to go on, but even worrying about instability became a self-fulfilling prophecy, as things tend to do in dreams. 
> 
> I worked on this by telling myself I would just take a step or two outside the door but stay near the house, and that helped rebuild confidence. If your attempts to portal out of the house or radically change your environment aren't working, you might have more luck doing it in small stages. Just remind yourself that you're only planning to take a single step outside, and go right through the front door. If the door itself remains elusive, then don't even worry about leaving the house yet... work on finding the door first! Just make sure to stay confident and _expect_ the door to be there, rather than letting yourself get psyched out by the fact that it might have been hard to find in the past.



Thanks for your advice, I guess I shouldn't panick really when my house twists and turns in corridors like a maze but instead stay calm and search for a valid exit. (Like the front door...)

----------


## LDman

In my last LD I became lucid in my kitchen after several other lucid dreams I had before and I was determined to exit the house once and for all. I approach the front door and feel confident enough to accept the fact I'm in a dream and there won't be any consequences to my actions... I kick the door open leading me on the street where a truck is parked and some people are standing around it. I don't do much other than looking around and being glad I made it out of the house.

----------


## Cookino

My next dream goal is kind of a big one. I've had a bunch of goals recently and kept switching my focus but I decided to focus on just one thing.
Basically this is an idea that I came up with while creating items that I could use in dreams. It was a city called Dream City (not the most creative name, I know) with a market full of artifacts and tools. In that city there is also an tower were I could go and sign up to do "quests" (kinda like in videogames) and visit all kinds of places and gain rewards while doing so. I would also have a partner who would help me. I kinda forgot about that for a while but recently came back to it and focus on it.
I'm pretty excited as I want to see what kind of tasks I will receive, the places I'll go, the people I'll meet and the things I'll find.

----------


## Omniscience

My goal is to perform an experiment. Currently I have a goal to summon my best friend, take a katana and chop of her head  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

Flying into the sun and visit the Pleiades.

----------


## Yuusha

Kiss a cute girl while flying at the same time.

Kind of like two great goals combined, but hey, it's one specific type of goal.  :smiley:

----------


## Martijn0162

Until now I had about 3 lucids (out of 19) where I could actually do something. My goal for my next lucid dreams is to eat something, like a really big and tasty hamburger  :smiley:

----------


## shadowwolf6tail

I bought a book several years ago titled "The Dictionary of Imaginary Places" I plan on visiting every one of them and writing my notes in the book itself. It doesn't matter which place I visit as long as I visit all of them before I die. It's my goal in lucid dreaming however I've been unable to gain lucidity enough to even start. So it's an ongoing project!

----------


## Forg

My next dream goal is to go to a character from the Avatar show, and ask them to teach me firebending.

I don't know why, but I'm not interested in flying at all, haven't really had a lucid dream that lasted long enough, with enough awareness/control to do so, but I think I wouldn't even try it in my first good lucid dream. I can't be the only one, right  :tongue2: ?

----------

